# Who says you cant overwinter nucs in the north



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Pic isn't visible.


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Oops. Sorry guys. How the heck do you upload photos? They need a URL?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No one that I know of. It's been done for ages.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

Go to www.photobucket.com
Create an account. 
Upload the photos. 
Open the photo in photobucket and look for the box which says IMG tag.
Click on the box to copy the tag.
Come to Beesource and press CTL-V for paste.
Enjoy the results.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

it would seem your trying to link to a facebook page, which dont work well here, move your pic to phtobuckett and then link to it.


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'll post the pictures in the morning.


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> No one that I know of. It's been done for ages.


Its funny because I feel the same way. A couple months ago I was talking with a fella who said it couldnt be done. Sent him these pics. What a beautiful sight. To open up colonies this time of year and see strong thriving clusters with plunty of stores left to hold them over until sping.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Thall - 

Is that a tarp you are using under the inside cover? If so, is this method also good for overwintering Langstroth hives? 

Take care,
John


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

John,

Those are grain bags. Makes it easy to work nucs. I use a grain bag insted of a solid traditional inner cover. You can flip one side over the other and open up one nuc without opening up the other. They winter just fine with a grain bag and a piece of 2'' insulation on top of that fallowed by the outter cover.

Troy


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Grain bags? What bags? What nucs? I still don't see any photographs, or links to photographs, so I am basically wondering what is being discussed. :scratch:


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is a direct link to the Pictures.

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa478/t_roy1/SU1HMDAwMTYtMjAxMTAyMTctMTEzOC5qcGc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa478/t_roy1/SU1HMDAwMTUtMjAxMTAyMTctMTEzNC5qcGc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa478/t_roy1/SU1HMDAwMTQtMjAxMTAyMTctMTEyOC5qcGc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa478/t_roy1/SU1HMDAwMTMtMjAxMTAyMTctMTExNi5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Ahh, much better. Are those bags, natural fiber (jute/hemp/sissal) or woven plastic? I've been using pieces of black polyethylene as inner covers on my nucs, but yours look like they would "breath" better.


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Joseph,

Woven plastic I believe is what they are made of. 

Troy


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Landscape fabric works well and is cheap. It also makes a cheap net for transporting hives.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

camero 
thanks for the fabric tip I had never thought of that.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice lookig nuc Troy. Plenty of stores. Shouldn't have any trouble making the rest of the winter.


----------

